# Motorhome Cover



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

I have been a the Manchester show today and saw the Protec cover stand, I am quite interesting in buying a cover for the new Swift I am buying.

I have had an Autotrail for two years, and I have never used a cover on the basis of being frightened of scratching the vehicle.

The sales guy at protect suggested that if you washed the vehicle of before putting the cover on, you get no scratching

Has anybody got experience of any other makes of cover?

Kind regards

Andrew


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol: Read the postings on covers and SAVE YOUR MONEY

tony


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Andrew

Here is a link to a recent thread with further links within it

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-117493-.html

Good luck!


----------

